# Bewaehrungsstrafe fuer Tauss



## JePe (28. Mai 2010)

Mit viel Tam-Tam ist Tauss im vergangenen Jahr aus der SPD aus- und bei den Piraten eingetreten. Um fuer ein "freies" Internet zu kaempfen und wohl auch, weil ihn in seiner alten politischen Heimat niemand mehr wirklich haben wollte, nachdem man bei ihm kinderpornographisches Material sichergestellt hatte. Dies hatte er damit zu rechtfertigen gesucht, dass er sich im Rahmen seiner Taetigkeit als Abgeordneter ein eigenes Bild ueber Art und Groesse dieser "Szene" machen wollte. Die Menge und Qualitaet des bei ihm gefundenen Materials hatte er dabei stets heruntergespielt. Im Prozess wurden nun etliche Ungereimtheiten in seinen Aussagen offensichtlich und Tauss schliesslich verurteilt.

Quelle.


----------



## TheRammbock (28. Mai 2010)

Ich könnte mich nun hier auslassen, was ich euch und mir aber ersparen werde. Devinitiv aber möchte ich meinen, das 15 Monate zu wenig sind, was aber nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung darstellt! Laut Grundgesetzt sind doch alle Menschen gleich zu behandeln ... Jaja, ich bin´s mittlerweile so leid. Gerade und als politisch öffentliche Person sind solche abartigen und Perversen Machenschafften nicht einen Zentimeter zu dulden. Diese Person sollte auf ewig keine Ämter mehr besetzten dürfen, was ich persönlich als Minimum der Gesellschaft gegenüber werte. 

Und dann nur 15 Monate Bewährung, absolut lächerlich. Jaja, im Namen des Volkes ...


----------



## bishop (28. Mai 2010)

der medienwirksame Prozess und das Brandmal der Verurteilung bedeuten für einen Politiker wie Tauss sowieso den gesellschaftlichen Mord, da macht es nicht so viel Unterschied, dass er nicht ins Gefängnis muss.

ausserdem finde ich die Anklage eh nicht so gravierend, auch wenn es um Kinderpornographie geht. Der Besitz von irgendwelchem Material hat nicht viel damit zu tun, dass irgendwo Kinder mißhandelt werden, solange es ein Angebot gibt, wird es auch eine Nachfrage dafür geben.

aber vielleicht bin ich da zu liberal...


----------



## padme (28. Mai 2010)

am coolsten find ich ja, dass er dann bei den piraten eingetreten ist...

wenn ich bei mir im garten demnächst wieder tauben schiesse und irgendjemand erwischt mich dabei, werde ich auch schnell noch in den schützenverein um die ecke eintreten, vielleicht hift dass dann ja auch...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (28. Mai 2010)

Abgesehen von der tatsächlich abweichenden und fragwürdigen Informationspolitik der Karlsruher Staatsanwaltschaft kann ich dem mit diesem Fall betrauten Richter nur mein Mitgefühl aussprechen. Ich hätte diesen Fall jedenfalls nicht entscheiden wollen. Da steckt zuviel politischer Zündstoff und ebenso viel Ungewissheit sowie Vorverurteilung drin. Zum anderen ist aber auch Tauss nicht glaubwürdig.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2010)

@RAmmbock: wieso zu wenig? Der Mann ist (zurecht) eh runiert, der hätte ein Vermögen verdienen können als Politiker und ne gute Pension / Rente bekommen - all das hat er verloren, das ist schon eine Riesenstrafe. Das ist auch viel schlimmer als für jemanden, der einen "normalen" Job hat und nach Ablauf der Strafe irgendwann einen ähnlich bezahlten neuen Job finden wird. Ob Tauss nun 12 oder 48 Monate Bewährung bekommt, spielt dann auch keine besondere Rolle. Eine längere Strafe sorgt leidlich dafür, dass er evlt. länger versucht, sich zu beherrschen, da er sonst für eine erneute Verfehlung halt wirklich in Haft muss... Und Haft wäre in dem Fall IMHO nicht angemessen - wenn einer "nur" wegen Besitz von Fotos schon in Haft muss, was willst Du dann mit einem machen, der Bilder auch weiterverteilt? Oder mit einem, der dafür bezahlt und somit die Produzenten direkt finanziert? Oder gar mit einem, der wirklich aktiv Kinder belästigt oder gar missbraucht hat? 

zB wenn einer wirklich zu Kindern hingeht und dann an seinem Lulli rumspielt, weil er das toll findet, dann finde ich das ehrlich gesagt viel schlimmer als wenn einer "nur" einige Bilder besitzt - und selbst der exhibitionist würde ja auch nicht gleich für 5 jahre inhaftiert werden... 

Insofern finde ich ich die Strafe völlig nachvollziehbar und angemessen.


----------



## nyso (29. Mai 2010)

Mir ist die Strafe zu gering.

Wenn er es toll findet, sich Kinder anzugucken die vergewaltigt werden, dann sollte man ihm das Vergnügen des Bückens in der Gefängnisdusche gönnen Vielleicht findet er es dann in Zukunft nicht mehr so toll mit anzusehen, wie irgendwer vergewaltigt wird.

Allerdings gilt als Besitz bei Kinderpornos schon, wenn es im Ram zwischengespeichert ist. Selbst wenn man da so gut wie nicht rankommt, es gilt als Besitz und wird dementsprechend bestraft.

Und gerade bei einem Politiker hätte das doch mal eine tolle Wirkung! Da sehen die Pädophilen, das man für sowas in den Bau geht, PUNKT! 

Nun wissen sie, man bekommt eine Bewährungsstrafe. Na super


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Hey und Ho, 

warum ein Herr tauss (absichtlich klein geschrieben, weil abwertend) ist eine Person der Öffentlichkeit. Nach wie vor. Es besteht ein besonderes Interesse und das kann man nun nicht mehr als "Fehltritt" abtun. Jeder der moralisch auf der Höhe ist, wird das verstehen. Ich meine ich bin sicherlich kein Moralapostel, aber ich hatte mehr als einmal mit Vergewaltigungsopfern zu tun ... Der Besitz und diese Gier es anzuschauen wollen, sind für mich fast so schlimm, wie der aktive Mensch, der ein Kind tatsächlich vergewaltigt. 

Abgesehen von seinen Bezügen die er nun "mutmaßlich" nicht bekommen soll, was ich noch nicht nachvollziehen kann, sind Menschen so, das sie vergessen. Ich verwette meinen Hintern, das in 5 oder 10 Jahren keiner mehr davon wissen wollen wird - ein kleines Beispiel um die "Vergesslichkeit" der Menschen aufzuzeigen: DDR, Stasi, hohe Politoffiziere, Mauerschützen, etc. ... Viele arbeiten heute noch, wenn sie nicht in Rente sind, in hohen Positionen. Das hätte NIE passieren dürfen, denn nun gehts genauso weiter ... 

Ich muß vielleicht ein wenig ausholen: Für mich ist Vergewaltigung, NICHT NUR von Kindern, aber im speziellen mit Mord gleich zusetzen. Ich weiß, das ich mit dieser Meinung fast alleine da stehe, aber das hindert mich nicht. Eine solche Seele, die zerstört wird, meist ein ganzes Leben lang immer wieder damit zu kämpfen hat, hat verloren ... 

Ein Herr tauss bekommt dafür LÄCHLICHE 15 Monate??? Wo leben wir hier? Wo ist die Demokratie, wo ist hier jeder gleich? Das Urteil ist eine Fars für jedes Opfer ... 

Er beteiligt sich AKTIV an dieser wie es noch sanft ausgedrückt wird, Industrie der Kinderpornographie. Er ist der, der Nachfragt, so das die perversen Videos und Fotos überhaupt erst erstellt werden. Ich bin davon überzeugt das solche Menschen, die Videos und Fotos besitzen (und nicht für die Strafverfolgung auswerten) im grunde genauso schlimm sind, wie der aktive Part, der die Vergewaltigung vornimmt. Trennen tut sie fast nichts! In meinen Augen! 

Das was nyso zu der Strafe geschrieben hat, spiegelt meine Meinung absolut wieder und besser hatte ich es auch nicht formulieren können. 

Wie ihr merkt, kochen bei mir die Emotionen bei diesem Thema über. Mir fällt es verdammt schwer sachlich zu bleiben. Trotzdem möchte ich hier noch den Hinweis anbringen, das das meine ganz persönliche Meinung wieder gibt.

Edit: Rechtschreibfehler korrigiert.


----------



## bishop (29. Mai 2010)

und genau das ist der Grund, warum nicht DU, sondern ein hoffentlich etwas objektiverer Richter den Mann verurteilt hat..

Für jeden Tatbestand lässt sich irgendwer finden, der damit so schlimme Erfahrungen gemacht hat, dass er den Schuldigen sofort aufm Galgen sehen will. Das macht die Sache noch lange nicht gerecht.

Zudem ist Pädophilie eine *Krankheit*, je nach Ausprägung ist das Einzige, was diese Leute glücklich macht nackte Kinder anzuschauen.
Hierbei muss man wieder differenzieren. Nicht jeder Pädophile, der gerne nackte Kinder anschaut will mit ihnen auch schlafen, oder überhaupt mit einem tatsächlichen Kind in einem Raum sein. Nicht jeder will, dass die Kinder überhaupt misshandelt werden.

und wie immer muss eine Krankheit anders im Strafmaß bewertet werden. Was hier auch passiert ist


----------



## nyso (29. Mai 2010)

Es ist doch aber dem Kind egal, ob der Mann jetzt krank war oder nicht. Die kleine Seele wird ihr Leben lang leiden

Das mit dieser angeblichen Krankheit ist totaler Bullshit! 
Genau wie in Amerika: Oh, der liebe man war betrunken als er drei Menschen überfahren hat. Na dann können wir ihn ja nicht so hart bestrafen, weil er hatte sich ja nicht unter Kontrolle.
Bullshit! Der hätte weder was trinken müssen, noch hätte er sich ans Steuer setzen müssen! Es waren alles die bewussten Entscheidungen! Ergo kann es in meinen Augen keine Strafminderung geben!

Ich kann schon gar nicht verstehen, wie man auf kleine Kinder stehen kann! Wenn ich meine beiden Töchter sehe, dann packt mich doch auch nicht das verlangen?!? Das packt mich nur bei meiner Frau!

Pädophilie ist in meinen Augen keine Krankheit, sondern eine moralische Wucherung!
Jemand der gut erzogen wurde, genug Kontakt zu anderen Kindern hatte, der glücklich ist, wird niemals solche ******* gut finden.

Bei mir kochen da auch die Emotionen etwas hoch, als zweifacher Vater

Und das ganze als Krankheit zu entschulden, neeeee


----------



## bishop (29. Mai 2010)

natürlich kannst du nicht verstehen wie man auf kleine Kinder stehen kann, weil Pädophilie eine *Krankheit* ist. Bei solchen Leuten ist durch Erziehung und unglückliche Zufälle ein solches Weltbild entstanden, dass sie sexuell für unsere Maßstäbe pervertiert werden. Das fängt im Kindesalter an und manifestiert sich irgendwann um die Pubertät herum. Je nach Ausprägung haben die Leute noch genug "Willenskraft" ihre Triebe zu unterdrücken weil sie einsehen, dass die Öffentlichkeit sowas nicht akzeptiert. Manchmal aber auch eben nicht.

Pädophilie ist nur deswegen ein Verbrechen, weil "normale" Leute deutlich in der Überzahl sind.


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Richtig. Vor 1000 Jahren währen solche "Tiere" auf dem Scheiterhaufen gelandet! Ich bin 1000 Jahre zu spät geboren.


----------



## nyso (29. Mai 2010)

bishop schrieb:


> natürlich kannst du nicht verstehen wie man auf kleine Kinder stehen kann, weil Pädophilie eine *Krankheit* ist. Bei solchen Leuten ist durch Erziehung und unglückliche Zufälle ein solches Weltbild entstanden, dass sie sexuell für unsere Maßstäbe pervertiert werden.



Dann wäre es aber keine Krankheit mehr! Sonst kann man ja auch sagen: 

Ja, also die Kinder haben die Welpen ins Feuer geworfen weil in ihrer Erziehung was schief ging. Und dann gab es den unglücklichen Zwischenfall, dass sie halt ein paar Welpen bekommen haben und eine Feuerstelle gemacht haben. Also kann man sie dafür nicht beschuldigen, ist ja eine Krankheit.

Es interessiert doch niemanden ob in der Erziehung oder irgendwo was schief ging! Ich wurde als Kind auch massiv gemobbt gequält! Und, mach ich das jetzt mit anderen? Nein, ich mache genau das Gegenteil, ich setzt mich IMMER für die Schwächeren ein!



bishop schrieb:


> Pädophilie ist nur deswegen ein Verbrechen, weil "normale" Leute deutlich in der Überzahl sind.



Das ist doch mal eine sehr interessante Aussage
Juden verfolgen war also ok, weil das alle gemacht haben? Und jetzt ist es nicht mehr so toll, weil die Mehrheit das halt doof findet?
Sehr interessant

Pädophilie ist deshalb ein Verbrechen, weil man den Kindern irreparablen Schaden zufügt! Ob die Masse das akzeptiert oder nicht ist wayne, es muss immer um die Opfer gehen, und nicht um die Täter!

Es wäre mir scheißegal, ob der Typ eine schlechte Erziehung hatte, ein schlechtes Elternhaus, oder ob er selbst vergewaltigt wurde.
Wenn sich jemand an meinen Kindern vergreifen sollte, dann Gnade ihm Gott, aber ich niemals. Der wird sich noch wünschen ins Gefängnis zu kommen, als Schutz vor mir!


----------



## bishop (29. Mai 2010)

> Juden verfolgen war also ok, weil das alle gemacht haben? Und jetzt ist es nicht mehr so toll, weil die Mehrheit das halt doof findet?


hihi, Godwin hat sich schon im 13. Post durchgesetzt :>

um es mal in einem etwas weiteren Bogen zu umreißen:

Dinge wie Moral und Ethik sind keine universell definierbare Begriffe sondern werden von der menschlichen Allgemeinheit zusammen definiert und durchgesetzt. Jeder Mensch handelt zunächst einmal bedürfnisorientiert, dass es noch trotzdem so etwas wie Gemeinschaft gibt liegt daran, dass der Mensch auch ein Bedürfnis nach Gemeinschaft hat, welches stark genug ist, dass er sich wenigstens ab und zu zusammenreisst.

Es gibt jetzt jedoch jene, die so aufwachsen, dass ihr Weltbild völlig verschieden von dem ihrer Mitmenschen ist. Sie haben zum Teil ein völlig anderes Verständnis für Gut und Böse und tun für den Rest der Menschheit unvorstellbare Dinge. Man bezeichnet sie häufig als verhaltensgestört oder eben krank.

Was ist denn genau der seelische Schaden, den ein misshandeltes Kind erleidet? Es schämt sich, weil ihm von kleinauf suggeriert wird, dass das passierte schlecht ist (das wird natürlich fast nie explizit erwähnt, aber wird unterschwellig aus Gesprächen, Fernsehen etc klar) Außerdem ist das Kind gebrandmarkt falls die Geschichte rauskommt, denn nun wissen alle, dass es misshandelt wurde, was in einem völlig anderem Verhalten diesem Kind gegenüber ausgedrückt wird. Das wäre aber alles nicht passiert in einer hypothetischen Gesellschaft, in der es normal ist mit Kindern Sex zu haben!

Ja, Kindesmissbrauch ist schlecht, ja man muss was gegen die Leute tun, die sowas machen. Aber das hat keinen objektiven Grund, sondern nur den, dass unsere Gesellschaft keinen Platz für solch abnormes Verhalten hat, diese Leute sind für unsere Begriffe krank.

kurzum, der Besitz von Photos ist krank, weil der Pädophile nur versucht seinen von der Allgemeinheit nicht akzeptierten Trieb zu befriedigen. Das Filmen von Kindern in der Absicht das Material teuer weiter zu verkaufen ist wiederum ein "normales" Verbrechen, weil der Täter sich seiner Schuld bewusst ist, und sich u.U auch schuldig fühlt, der monetäre Vorteil aber das Risiko übersteigt. Hier wird auch ein deutlich höheres Strafmaß angesetzt, weil der Mann nicht in diesem Sinne krank ist.


----------



## nyso (29. Mai 2010)

Ok, dann bin ich auch krank

Mein Weltbild weicht nämlich auch erheblich vom allgemeinen ab

Tiere kennen doch auch Moral und Ethik. Oder vergewaltigen sie ihre eigenen Kinder? Sicher nicht.
Löwen beißen zwar Junge tot, aber aus einem bestimmten Grund.


----------



## bishop (29. Mai 2010)

Tiere (und auch Menschen) haben normalerweise kein sexuelles Verlangen nach ihren Jungen weil diese nicht geschlechtsreif sind, es macht für sie quasi biologisch keinen Sinn. Da der Mensch aber mittlerweile mehr Sex zum Spaß als für die Fortpflanzung hat ist für ihn das Argument mittlerweile viel schwächer.

Ausserdem gab und gibt es zum Teil noch Gesellschaften in denen so etwas wie Pädophilie praktiziert wird (mit 12 verheiratete Mädchen etc) Und da wird es schwierig eine ganze Kultur objektiv als krank oder böse zu bezeichnen, sie sind krank relativ zu unserem Weltbild, das aber keinesfalls das "richtige" ist.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. Mai 2010)

Eines muss mal deutlich gesagt werden! Der Herr Taus wurde keinesfalls der Pädophilie überführt!:


> Die Kammer hat allerdings nicht festgestellt, dass der Angeklagte die Taten aufgrund eines sexuellen Interesses begangen hat; dies war für die Tatbestandsverwirklichung  auch nicht erforderlich.
> Quelle: Landgericht Karlsruhe - Ehemaliger Bundestagsabgeordneter Jörg Tauss wegen Besitzes von kinderpornographischen Schriften u. a. verurteilt.


Wer nun angesichts dieser Erkenntnisse gedenkt öffentlich behaupten zu müssen dass der Herr Taus pädophil wäre, der stellt nicht nur eine unbewiesene Behauptung auf, er macht sich sogar noch selbst strafbar!


----------



## bishop (29. Mai 2010)

ja, ich habe das auch gelesen und deswegen auch Tauss nicht namentlich in den weiteren Posts erwähnt.

aber es ist wohl richtig das nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit zu sagen, auch wenn es letztlich nur juristische Spitzfindigkeiten sind.


----------



## JePe (29. Mai 2010)

Das Gericht hat weder festgestellt, dass das Material aus sexueller Motivation heraus gehortet wurde ... noch hat es diese Moeglichkeit ausgeschlossen. Es hat diese Frage vielmehr ausser Acht gelassen, weil sie, wie dem Link zum LG Karlsruhe ja auch zu entnehmen ist, fuer die Tatbestandsverwirklichung unerheblich ist. Sprich: ob jemand, der kinderpornographisches Material besitzt und verbreitet, auch selbst paedohil ist, ist unbedeutend fuer die Frage, ob er sich strafbar gemacht hat oder nicht (BTW - die wenigsten Drogenhaendler sind selbst drogensuechtig). Das Gericht hatte zu beurteilen, ob die Aktivitaeten von Herrn Tauss durch den Abs. 5 des § 184b StGB gedeckt waren - wie von diesem behauptet. Dies hat das Gericht verneint. Mit im Prinzip denselben Fragen, die ich vor fast einem Jahr schon gestellt habe - als Tauss noch das Pin-Up der von-der-Couch-aus-fuer-ein-freies-Internet-Kaempfer war und jeder kritische Einwand mit Verschwoerungstheorien abgetan wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Richtig. Vor 1000 Jahren währen solche "Tiere" auf dem Scheiterhaufen gelandet! Ich bin 1000 Jahre zu spät geboren.


 
Ja, am besten direkt alle töten, die irgendeinem Menschen evlt. Leid angetan haben...  und wenn ein Bild EINES mißbrauchten Kindes von 2000 Leuten angeschaut wird, dann direkt alle 2000 töten - das hilft dem Kind bestimmt und schreckt ganz sicher jeden potentiellen Pädo ab, sich dieses Bild auch mal anzuschauen... 

Am besten wir töten auch noch alle Leute, die mal ner Frau was vorgelogen haben, nur um die ins Bett zu kriegen. Und alle, die mal einen erschreckt haben, weil sie zu schnell und sehr knapp an einem vorbeigefahren sind. Wo wir gleich dabei sind: lasst uns die Kinder von Straftätern töten, die haben das Böse bestimmt geerbt! 


Am besten Du wanderst nach Bolivien aus (oder war es Chile? ), da wärst Du sicher glücklich: die Leute in den Dörfern lynchen dort nämlich gern mal "Täter". Vor ner Weile haben die einen geistig Behinderten auf offener Straße totgeprügelt, weil der bei einer Frau geklingelt hat (er wollte - wie sich später rausstellte, nur um Wasser bitten) und die vor Schreck rief, dass das ein Vergewaltiger sei. Und Eine Frau, die bei einem Unfall ein Kind angefahren hatte, wurde aus dem Auto gezerrt, verpügelt und dann angezündet. 

Das wär doch ne super Gesellschaft für Dich, oder?!


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn das Thema traurig ist, du hast es erfasst Herbboy


----------



## Icejester (29. Mai 2010)

Chile ist eigentlich ziemlich zivilisiert. Ich glaube nicht, daß da das von Dir geschilderte passiert.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Chile ist eigentlich ziemlich zivilisiert. Ich glaube nicht, daß da das von Dir geschilderte passiert.


 
Dann war es Bolivien, wie gesagt. War natürlich ne Region eher dörflich, wo es kaum Polizei usw. gibt


----------



## herethic (29. Mai 2010)

Gab es eigentlich auch schon Fälle bei denen (kleine)Kinder Erwachsene missbraucht haben?


----------



## padme (30. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich auch schon Fälle bei denen (kleine)Kinder Erwachsene missbraucht haben?



ich glaub kaum, dass sich ein kleines kind, dass die pubertät noch vor sich hat, sich ernsthaft gedanken über den missbrauch eines erwachsenen macht.
oder hab ich da ein verständnissproblem was deine frage betrifft?


----------



## herethic (30. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> oder hab ich da ein verständnissproblem was deine frage betrifft?


Nö du hast schon richtig verstanden

@Topic
Ich dachte Politiker haben Immunuität!?


----------



## Squatrat (30. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ich dachte Politiker haben Immunuität!?



Die hatte er zuerst auch, deshalb hat das ganze Verfahren so lange gedauert.

Die musste ihm nämmlich erst entzogen werden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Mai 2010)

Nun ja, ich finde es schon bedenklich, dass er sich seit Jahren öffentlich vehement gegen Computer/Internetüberwachung ausspricht und dann den Computer voll mit höchst illegalem Material hat. 

Was sagt das aus? Das lässt mich über die Motive der Überwachungsgegner spekulieren.


----------



## Squatrat (30. Mai 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Was sagt das aus? Das lässt mich über die Motive der Überwachungsgegner spekulieren.



Es ist klar das Personen die gegen das Gestetz verstoßen gegen Überwachung sind.

Jedoch ist es nicht rechtens einen Generalverdacht gegen die gesamte Bevölkerung zu hegen.

Ich möchte auch gar nicht wissen was geschieht wenn diese Datenberge den falschen Leuten in die Hände fallen.


----------



## Raeven (30. Mai 2010)

Politiker hin oder her, es gibt Bereiche da sollte es keine Bewährungsstrafe geben. Soviel zur Vorbildfunktion.


----------



## Squatrat (30. Mai 2010)

Raeven schrieb:


> Politiker hin oder her, es gibt Bereiche da sollte es keine Bewährungsstrafe geben. Soviel zur Vorbildfunktion.



Letztens wurde ein Bundespolizist an einem Bahnhof krankehausreif geschlagen.

Die Täter wurden ohne Anklage freigelassen.

Der Artikel schaffte es auf Seite 2 von Spiegel Online.


----------



## Raeven (30. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Letztens wurde ein Bundespolizist an einem Bahnhof krankehausreif geschlagen.
> 
> Die Täter wurden ohne Anklage freigelassen.
> 
> Der Artikel schaffte es auf Seite 2 von Spiegel Online.



Deshalb wird ja auch über härtere Strafen für Täter beraten und hoffentlich auch beschlossen.


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (1. Juni 2010)

frechheit .. und sowas bekommt dann noch bezüge und pensionen .. kotz .. fliegt er denn nu bei den piraten raus ? wär doch das mind. ..


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Juni 2010)

* Tauss erklärt Austritt aus Piratenpartei*


Stuttgart  (dpa) - Zwei Tage nach seiner Verurteilung wegen Besitzes von  Kinderpornos ist der frühere Bundestagsabgeordnete Jörg Tauss aus der  Piratenpartei ausgetreten. Um den "Piraten" nicht zu schaden und die  Partei zu stärken, habe er sich zu dem Austritt entschieden, teilte  Tauss mit.

An der Diskussion über die Gestaltung einer modernen Informations-  und Wissensgesellschaft wolle er sich jedoch weiterhin beteiligen. Die  Piratenpartei wollte ihr prominentestes Mitglied am Freitag zunächst  nicht ausschließen und die Urteilsbegründung abwarten. "Wir respektieren  die Entscheidung von Herrn Tauss", sagte der Partei-Pressesprecher der  dpa.
Tauss war am Freitag vom Landgericht Karlsruhe zu einer  Bewährungsstrafe von einem Jahr und drei Monaten verurteilt worden. Der  Vorsitzende Richter warf dem 56-Jährigen ehemaligen SPD-Politiker vor,  das kinderpornografische Material aus privatem Interesse beschafft zu  haben. Tauss selbst hatte den Besitz der Kinderpornos nie bestritten und  erklärt, das Material aus rein dienstlichem Interesse besessen zu  haben. Seine Verteidiger hatten daher Freispruch gefordert. Am Sonntag  kündigte Tauss erneut an, möglicherweise Rechtsmittel einzulegen.


- Ohne Worte meinerseits -


----------



## ole88 (2. Juni 2010)

euch is schon bewusst das nicht alles stimmt was in denn medien geschrieben wird, ich geh eher davon aus das er unangehm wurde für die partei und es wäre nicht das erste mal das politiker so aus dem amt geschoben wurden.
hauptsache weg egal wie. keiner ausser er selbst weiß ob er mist gebaut hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und Haft wäre in dem Fall IMHO nicht angemessen - wenn einer "nur" wegen Besitz von Fotos schon in Haft muss, was willst Du dann mit einem machen, der Bilder auch weiterverteilt?



Iirc HAT er die Bilder auch weiterverteilt.





bishop schrieb:


> Zudem ist Pädophilie eine *Krankheit*, je nach Ausprägung ist das Einzige, was diese Leute glücklich macht nackte Kinder anzuschauen.
> Hierbei muss man wieder differenzieren. Nicht jeder Pädophile, der gerne nackte Kinder anschaut will mit ihnen auch schlafen, oder überhaupt mit einem tatsächlichen Kind in einem Raum sein. Nicht jeder will, dass die Kinder überhaupt misshandelt werden.
> 
> und wie immer muss eine Krankheit anders im Strafmaß bewertet werden. Was hier auch passiert ist



Je nach Definition wirst du kaum eine Straftat finden, die nicht mit einer psychischen Störung einhergeht. Ein psychisch gesunder Mensch begeht auch nicht einfach einen Mord - in sofern ist der Vergleich zu Kindesmissbrauch gar nicht mal so weit hergeholt.
(das macht allerdings keine Aussage darüber, ob die Hauptreaktion auf eine Straftat Rache sein sollte...)




bishop schrieb:


> Ausserdem gab und gibt es zum Teil noch Gesellschaften in denen so etwas wie Pädophilie praktiziert wird (mit 12 verheiratete Mädchen etc) Und da wird es schwierig eine ganze Kultur objektiv als krank oder böse zu bezeichnen, sie sind krank relativ zu unserem Weltbild, das aber keinesfalls das "richtige" ist.



Da muss man aber aufpassen, z.T. werden die Kinder verheiratet lange bevor sie zu Hause ausziehen geschweige denn Geschlechtsverkehr haben. Also "nur" eine Abschaffung jeglicher persönlicher Freiheit, aber nicht unbedingt Kindesmissbrauch. (dafür dann ~Vergewaltigung ab Erreichen der Volljährigkeit, wenn man die unfreiwillige Natur der Beziehung berücksichtigt)




thrian schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich auch schon Fälle bei denen (kleine)Kinder Erwachsene missbraucht haben?



Hmm - im Falle von Kindern physisch unmöglich, oder?
Fälle von (männlichen) Jugendlichen gibt es afaik.


----------



## ole88 (5. Juni 2010)

dir ist das lolita phänomen bekannt? sprich das ganze geht vom kind aus, das thema ist so breit gefächert das es schon einfach lachhaft ist wie in deutschland verurteilt wird


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Juni 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [..]Ob Tauss nun 12 oder *48* Monate Bewährung bekommt, spielt dann auch keine besondere Rolle[..]


kurze Korrektur in Deutschland dürfen nur Strafen bis 24 Monate auf  Bewährung ausgestellt werden..

Diese Strafe ist in Deutschland durchaus üblich. Herr Tauss hat "nur" Bilder angeguckt und geladen. Er hatte keine Vorstrafen oder Delikte die in die gleiche Richtung gehen wie das Vergehen was er gemacht hat. Von daher rechtlich einwandfrei und für mich keinen Aufreger über Politiker/VIP-Status bei der Verurteilung


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Juni 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Richtig. Vor 1000 Jahren währen solche "Tiere" auf dem Scheiterhaufen gelandet! Ich bin 1000 Jahre zu spät geboren.


Früher (den Zeitraum kann ich jetzt nicht genau eingrenzen) war das Vergnügen mit Kindern in bestimmten Kulturen (z.B. bei den Römern) normal. In dem Film Gladiator gibt es sogar eine Anspielung darauf, iirc.

@Grundsatzdiskussion: Was "normal" ist, bestimmt sich nun mal durch die Mehrheit. Das hat Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2010)

ui birdy du hast meine sympathi, tja unsere gesellschaft wird immer kranker und nur weil es nicht begriffen werden kann wird es als abartig abgetan, jup die mehrheit bestimmt immer was sache ist, denn es war siche rnicht falsch was damals war.


----------



## nyso (16. Juni 2010)

Ähm, was soll daran "nicht falsch" sein, wenn ein Erwachsener mit einem Kind ins Bett hüpft?
Das ist nicht "nicht falsch", sondern abartig

Menschen die was von kleinen Kindern wollen gehören so lange geschlagen, bis, keine Ahnung
Ich bin wirklich friedliebend, aber bei erwachsenen Kerlen, die auf Kinder stehen, werfe ich den ersten Stein. Der ohne Sünde, ihr versteht

Auch Prostitution scheint heutzutage normal zu sein, bzw. wars schon immer. Hingehen würd ich trotzdem nie, aus diversen Gründen


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2010)

ähm es is nich das ins bett gehen gemeint, allgemein der umgang mit kindern du stehst mit einem bein scho im knast, ich bin bei der dlrg, muss kindern das schwimmen beibringen, was is wenn ich n kind mit der einen hand halte (is absolut normal) und ka das kind erzählt dann mami der hat mich unten am bauch berührt oder was weiß ich, daraus kann in der heutigen zeit das schlimmste für die person passieren.

nyso es hat seine gründe warum ich ne gewisse zeit nich on war, du bist zum heutigen zeitpunkt immer der depp selbst wenn ein pop up fenster mit eindeutigen inhalt aufgeht bist du schon im strafbaren bereich.


----------



## nyso (16. Juni 2010)

Bei Herrn Tauss war es aber sehr wohl das ins Bett gehen, bzw. das angucken von Bildern, wie andere Erwachsene Kinder vergewaltigen. Wie man auf sowas stehen kann, kann ich nicht verstehen. Das ist widerlich und absolut traurig zugleich

Bei dem was du sagst hast du natürlich recht, das ist schon gefährlich für euch
Und wenn der Schwimmlehrer eine meiner Töchter "unten am Bauch" berührt ist klar was man dann als Vater macht. Da glaubt man seinen Kindern, und nicht dem, was der Rettungsschwimmer sagt. 
Doof ist das für euch natürlich, würde ich nicht machen wollen, ganz ehrlich.
Aber das die Eltern instinktiv ihre Kinder verteidigen, wenn solche Behauptungen kommen ist trotzdem klar......


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2010)

ja gut was er aufm pc hatte oder nicht, ich weiß nicht er kann auch abgesägt worden sein wenn man bedenkt was er gegenüber der regierung geäussert hatte.

naja man muss mit leben sag ich ma, die eltern vertraun ja uns die kinder an


----------

